# Jeans/denim



## bluefarmer

What in the world happened to the quality of jeans / denim / carhartt. Can't buy nothin worth a flip anymore, that or I ain't buying the right brand.????????


----------



## deadmoose

Last I bought were Carhartt. On a store closing sale. They seem to be doing all right. At least a few years ago now.

Has quality slid since then?


----------



## glasswrongsize

The weight of the denim in dungarees has diminished over my short time being out of short pants. I've found that Dickey still makes a decent pair of britches. Local farm store carries brown duck, green, and some other color of the denim feeling work pants. They are as cheap as a pair of Wranglers or whatever...but they're "irregular". I must be irregular too, 'cause I can't see a problem with them. Dickey still make a heavier denim jean but they're not too dressy. The plier's pocket kinda clashes with my polka-dotted tie.

Carhart jeans (the model sold at the same farm store) are fairly heavy denim, with a fairly heavy price to match.

73, Mark


----------



## somedevildawg

Mixed opinions about the jeans....in the summer it's usually cheap jeans, lighter weight 
Brutal winter days  I'll break out the old carhartts, heavy as lead.....when resorting to the heavier material I like to opt for overhauls


----------



## rjmoses

Levi jeans went south years ago; Wrangler's clothes are junk in the last few years. Carthartt is heading that way.

Seems like they start out selling good work clothes, then get on the fashion trend to sell more (the old Harvard MBA showing up?).

Just bought a Duluth Trading coat to replace my Carthartt. Testing them out--so far I like it.

Ralph


----------



## Vol

I really like Diamond Gussett Jeans....well built and last and you just can't beat a gussetted jean when working and squatting.

Regards, Mike

http://gusset.com/


----------



## swmnhay

I wore wranglers since I was a teenager,40 some yrs ago.Then about 5 yrs ago they went to shit fabric and stitching would tear out easily especially in the crotch.I'm to cheap to buy Carhardts so I've been getting Bailies for about $14 when they are on sale.


----------



## Growing pains

Whoever Unifirst has contracted to make their jeans seems to do a decent job on plain simple jeans. I wear duluth jeans and dickies blue pants on my own time. Tried rural king 9.99 jeans and they aren't even worth the $10. I really like the gussets in the duluth jeans but I haven't really put them through the heavy duty work test.


----------



## mlappin

Vol said:


> I really like Diamond Gussett Jeans....well built and last and you just can't beat a gussetted jean when working and squatting.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://gusset.com/


Interesting, I see they have two stores in Tennessee, do they distribute thru anyone else or is it strictly mail order?

Doesn't seem to matter what brand I buy, I get a full year out of em and I'm happy. Usually as well buy four pairs, try em on at home and take two back.


----------



## FCF

Sounds like the Diamond Gusset jeans may be the ones Duluth Trading sells as their made in America "Ballroom Jeans". Just a guess.


----------



## Vol

DG manufacturing facility was in Tennessee until about a year ago....when they moved it to North Georgia. DG is still headquartered in Tennessee. Their "defender" jeans are really nice for bike riders or when you are working in a snaky area....tough as nails but fit and feel surprisingly well, but a little pricey.

Regards, Mike


----------



## BWfarms

X2 on Wrangler blowing out in the crotch. It's was either the back pocket or the inseam and would tear only after a handful of wears. I started buying the George Strait branded jeans, they have held up better and I have them in both Slim Fit and Regular. I don't wear long johns so I just wear Wranglers year round and pull my Insulated Duck's on in nippy weather.

One thing for sure, T-shirts size have changed. I used to always wear large then shirt tails got too short to tuck in, I had to up to XL. Now shirt tails on XL barely cover my belt untucked after a few washes. I have to buy Talls now. For awhile my button shirts have been Talls, kind of an inconvenience because I can't find clothes in store. Have to order everything.

Wife watched a report on manufacturers changing their sizing and it basically pushed me directly into the Tall category permanently. They use less cotton in T-shirts and shorten the amount of material in shirt tails. It's robbery because I now have to pay $5 to be able to tuck my shirts in.


----------



## Vol

Trouble with clothing manufacturing is that most of it is in China now and we all know how thin those folks are....

Have you noticed how much smaller sleeve radius' are now...pant leg circumference also....I think the Asian manufacturing is the biggest problem in sizing....just like in tennis shoes. When tennys started being manufactured by the Asians many years ago I suddenly had to wear one size larger.

If you want a good T-shirt get them from LLBean....they have a great pre-shrunk T and you can get them with or without a pocket in short or long sleeve.....they wash and dry beautifully and have a heck of a selection of colors.

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockmartGA

Clothing went to shit back in the 80's when all the textile companies off-shored their manufacturing to the sweat shop countries. I remember buying four pairs of Levi's of the exact same style and size. One pair fit, one was large, and two I couldn't fasten. Being a tall person, I often buy on line. It is a crap shoot - even when buying "name brand" merchandise.

Lately, I've been ordering the Levi's 560 jean, which is their "full cut" style. I also wear the old Liberty overalls. Of course, with the Liberty's, you've got to order them about four sizes too big or you can't get into them once you wash them a few times.

Thanks for the tip on the Diamond Gussett jeans. I may have to give them a try.


----------



## RockmartGA

somedevildawg said:


> Brutal winter days  I'll break out the old carhartts, ...


LOL on the "brutal winter days" in south Georgia.... :lol:


----------



## deadmoose

RockmartGA said:


> LOL on the "brutal winter days" in south Georgia.... :lol:


Dat there is funny!


----------



## Vol

mlappin said:


> do they distribute thru anyone else or is it strictly mail order?


Not sure....have never tried Duluth's version so I don't know...I do order mine in a relaxed fit to work in and they seem to fit about the same thru the waist and thigh as other manufacturers of the same size.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses

Vol said:


> Trouble with clothing manufacturing is that most of it is in China now and we all know how thin those folks are....
> 
> ....
> 
> If you want a good T-shirt get them from LLBean....they have a great pre-shrunk T and you can get them with or without a pocket in short or long sleeve.....they wash and dry beautifully and have a heck of a selection of colors.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Most Wrangler's clothing is made in Bangladesh nowadays.

I have several LL Bean shirts that are -6 years old---love them! Went back to get some more--nowhere near as nice--didn't buy them.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430

somedevildawg said:


> Mixed opinions about the jeans....in the summer it's usually cheap jeans, lighter weight
> Brutal winter days  I'll break out the old carhartts, heavy as lead.....when resorting to the heavier material I like to opt for overhauls


"brutal winter days".....LOL

In a pinch I went into a WalMart and bought their "faded glory" tan work pants @ only $14/pair. Hate to admit it, but they've held up decently. I have tree trunks for legs and I cant find pants that fit me easily with "breathing room". They fit well and allow lots of "work room", too. I got a 54" chest and cant find shirts that fit, either-I'm still looking to solve that one.

I need new insulated coveralls bad. Mine have patches on every hole.. Wife says I look the local blacksmith...lol.

I just hate going into Walmart.... skeeves me out...

I'm gonna try an insulated pair for my "brutal winter days"... 11 degrees on Monday....


----------



## sethd11

Levi 517s have been all I've been wearing for years. Pretty heavy built in my opinion. Otherwise my concrete friends are having good luck with the carhart tan work pants.


----------



## swmnhay

JD3430 said:


> ..I'm gonna try an insulated pair for my "brutal winter days"... 11 degrees on Monday....


11 degrees.LOL that's T-shirt weather.


----------



## stack em up

Maybe a sweatshirt for when the sun goes down. Supposed to be a low of -18 Saturday night here.


----------



## somedevildawg

stack em up said:


> Maybe a sweatshirt for when the sun goes down. Supposed to be a low of -18 Saturday night here.


----------



## swmnhay

A few tid bits about cold weather.

At 45 below root beer schnapps freezes.
Peppermint Schnaaps and Blackberry Brandy turn to syrup and can cause frost bite to the tongue if drank to fast.

One night of 45 - and you can walk on a lake that was open the day before.


----------



## Vol

I have been in 20 below one time....I was not outside for very long....just long enough to feel it and know that I wanted no part of it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

I've got another tidbit for ya.......that kinda weather is not fit for man or beast.....move South 
For the life of me, just don't know how yall manage......I would be like Jack in "the Shining" thank you great grandfather Moore for bringing us to the promised land back before the turn of the century  Indiana was where we had roots before he decided to move "south to Dixie" much too cold there as well


----------



## swmnhay

somedevildawg said:


> I've got another tidbit for ya.......that kinda weather is not fit for man or beast.....move South
> For the life of me, just don't know how yall manage......I would be like Jack in "the Shining" thank you great grandfather Moore for bringing us to the promised land back before the turn of the century  Indiana was where we had roots before he decided to move "south to Dixie" much too cold there as well


The cold keeps SOME of the riff raff out.

If nothing else it's fun watching them trying to drive on snow and ice.

Cold isn't bad at all if there is no wind,just dress for it.It's when the wind blows with it and the windchill drops below 100- that its bad.


----------



## swmnhay




----------



## stack em up

WAIT A DAMN MINUTE HERE!!! We gotta back this bus up! 'Dawg is a yank?

And the liars who say booze can't freeze has never been pail fishing. (Pail fishing= sitting on a pail as I'm too poor for one of them fancy houses)

And wind chill DOES affect machinery. At -60 wind chill, skidloader oil is like tar, making for fun times doing chores.


----------



## PaMike

My wife told me I tore the crotch out of my wranglers cause I am getting fat...here its not me after all...its the jeans...

Anymore we just find the cheapest jeans around and pitch them when they tear. Last round she got 4 pair for $5 each due to some coupons...


----------



## luke strawwalker

somedevildawg said:


> I've got another tidbit for ya.......that kinda weather is not fit for man or beast.....move South
> For the life of me, just don't know how yall manage......I would be like Jack in "the Shining" thank you great grandfather Moore for bringing us to the promised land back before the turn of the century  Indiana was where we had roots before he decided to move "south to Dixie" much too cold there as well


First time I went up to Indiana with Betty, we left her apartment in Nashville and drove straight up to her Mom's house in Mentone, Indiana, over near Warsaw... We got there about 10 pm or so and it was already 2 below, and supposed to drop to about 10 below that night...

I'd already been warned by my brothers-in-law to be that I should double-check my antifreeze and "stiffen up the mixture" since I had driven up from Texas by way of Nashville... I had added some antifreeze, but when we arrived I thought it might be a good idea to double check it...

I found that my tester was telling me it was good to about 10 below, and that was the predicted low... so after we arrived, my mother-in-law to be suggested that I strengthen the mix... I had the antifreeze, but I needed to siphon out some of the coolant in the radiator to make room for it...

I went upstairs to see if there was any hose I could use for a siphon in Betty's Dad's tools upstairs... he had passed away a year or so before after being a mechanic all his life... Nothing turned up but I did find a little copper tubing that I could bend into a siphon of sorts...

I took it out in the yard, and by the light of the streetlamp I filled the tube with bottled water I had in the truck, corked off both ends with my fingers, and lowered it into the radiator and pulled my thumb off the end-- coolant siphoned out of the radiator until the "U" shaped siphon sucked air and stopped... Then I refilled the radiator with pure antifreeze and started the truck to mix it all together and circulate it around... I retested it and it was good to about 30 below, so I recapped the radiator and turned the truck off...

As I was getting ready to go in, I noticed that it looked like, in the dim cast of the streetlamp shining down on the bumper, that I had spilled some antifreeze on the bumper of the truck... not wanting it to mess up the paint, I grabbed the water bottle from my coat pocket and splashed some water onto the bumper to wash it off... It was hard to see, but the bumper looked funny, so I splashed a little more water on it... It still looked funny so I took my glove off and touched it, and found that the funny look was because the water I had splashed on the bumper had instantly frozen the moment it hit the cold steel bumper, and the strange appearance was the coating of ice...

At that point I decided it was cold enough, and I should go on back inside the house...

My brother and law gets no end of amusement by the fact that my water well tank sits out by the pump on the slab by the well bore here in Texas, and our water pipes are buried about 5 inches deep in the yard... In Indiana, his water well is in the basement along with all the plumbing, and the outdoor faucets and piping are buried over 4 feet deep to prevent them from freezing solid...

Course, when it DOES get below freezing here, we just leave the faucets dripping outside and that keeps them warm enough not to freeze up... makes a little mess til the water dries up, but oh well...

Different strokes for different folks... LOL OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker

stack em up said:


> WAIT A DAMN MINUTE HERE!!! We gotta back this bus up! 'Dawg is a yank?
> 
> And the liars who say booze can't freeze has never been pail fishing. (Pail fishing= sitting on a pail as I'm too poor for one of them fancy houses)
> 
> And wind chill DOES affect machinery. At -60 wind chill, skidloader oil is like tar, making for fun times doing chores.


Saw a video one time a guy in Alaska made... He set a quart of 10W40 motor oil on the back steps for about two minutes in super-cold weather... When he came back, he picked it up and cut the oil jug in half-- the oil oozed out like thick molasses...

Had an instructor when I was in mechanic's school who worked on dozers up on the Alaska Pipeline... They'd have dozers break down and the only way they could work on them was to bring the shop to the dozer... they had a shop on skis that they could tow over the broken down machine to repair it... they had to let it warm up good to get it started... He said when it got down to about 60 below you'd start hearing this gosh-awful popping noise all over the place... it was trees freezing and busting open as the sap froze and expanded...

Reminds me of the stories of WWII and Operation Barbarossa... "General Winter" defeated the Germans on the doorstep of Moscow just as much as Marshal Zhukov's Siberian reinforcements... The German juggernaut had been rolling unstoppably across Russia (well, except for Leningrad which they had been stopped at and which they put under siege). The weather had been fair and warm, despite a few cold snaps of fall... then it started raining and froze... the Panzers and trucks could move over the frozen ground, but then it warmed up and the whole country turned to a sea of mud...

Then, within sight of Red Square, winter hit... the temps dove to 40, even 50 below... oil froze in the engines, the Germans had to build fires underneath the oil pans of their trucks and tanks to get the motors to start... They would be firing guns in combat and from one moment to the next, as the temperature dropped, the would find that the guns wouldn't fire anymore...

The Russians, on the other hand, with experience, had switched to super lightweight oils like whale oil... oils that remained thin and kept lubricating despite how low the temperature dropped... The Russian tanks and guns moved forward and all the Germans could do was throw down their stuff and run for their lives...

Later! OL J R


----------



## JD3430

somedevildawg said:


> I've got another tidbit for ya.......that kinda weather is not fit for man or beast.....move South
> For the life of me, just don't know how yall manage......


People did that in droves from up here down to Florida to get away from the cold weather, Dawg. They all come back up here saying how much they felt hated on. lol

The "north v. south" dislike by many people of both sides is much older than Ford v. chevy.....and a lot stronger, too.

Cant imagine hatin' someone just because of the location they were born......
Nice to see very little of it here on HT.

Luke,

We have set small fires under oil pans on diesel dozers & pans' engines here to get them started. Don't have to be on the Rooskie front to do that!!


----------



## luke strawwalker

JD3430 said:


> People did that in droves from up here down to Florida to get away from the cold weather, Dawg. They all come back up here saying how much they felt hated on. lol
> 
> The "north v. south" dislike by many people of both sides is much older than Ford v. chevy.....and a lot stronger, too.
> 
> Cant imagine hatin' someone just because of the location they were born......
> Nice to see very little of it here on HT.
> 
> Luke,
> 
> We have set small fires under oil pans on diesel dozers & pans' engines here to get them started. Don't have to be on the Rooskie front to do that!!


No, probly not... (on the Rooskie front). I've used heat lamps (and partially melted the battery case-- lesson learned) but my favorite is to use a hair dryer...

I just turn the thing on and leave it with the nozzle pointed under the hood at the top of the cylinder head, intake manifold, and battery... on the Fords there's a few inches of clearance under the battery box directly above the head, and ducting hot air through there will warm the battery up and the head and intake and diesel injectors all at the same time...

I generally turn the hair dryer on and leave it blowing for about 30 minutes... then if it's REALLY cold, I'll pop the intake separator off and stick the hair dryer down into the intake riser going down to the air filters... they'll usually pop right off with that treatment regardless of how cold it is (at least down here).

Dunno that I'd have the guts to light a fire under the pan... I'd worry about the whole thing going up... One time I had a generator short out while I was dieseling up the tractor and the wiring harness got white hot and ignited the oil on the side of the engine block on the old 5200 Ford... I shut the diesel off right quick and grabbed a shovel and started shoveling dirt on the side of the block until the fire was out...

Had to rebuild the wiring harness and just switched it over to a GM alternator... easy-peasy and MUCH better than a stupid generator...

Later! OL J R


----------



## JD3430

It's not too bad. I did it a few times with an old cat dozer we had. Works very well. 
I'd never recommend it for anyone else though.


----------



## somedevildawg

stack em up said:


> WAIT A DAMN MINUTE HERE!!! We gotta back this bus up! 'Dawg is a yank?
> And the liars who say booze can't freeze has never been pail fishing. (Pail fishing= sitting on a pail as I'm too poor for one of them fancy houses)
> And wind chill DOES affect machinery. At -60 wind chill, skidloader oil is like tar, making for fun times doing chores.


You need to be watching that mouth piece Paul........ain't nobody said nothin bout being no Yank 

I can always blame it on great great grandad......need to do one of them ancestory thingys, kinda skeered, might find out more than ima wantn to know


----------



## somedevildawg

Back to jeans....they was a fella what had a pair of nice lookin jeans for sale on fleabay, I was wantin to buy em but the feller never would return my eBay message as to whether the belt was included in the sale or not.....I'd a paid the $25 axin price had I got a favorable response, pre washed, pre stained, pre ragged, pre worn.....and cheap by today's standards (considering what you're a gettin) 
Maybe he found the miracle jeans we've been a lookin for....


----------



## swmnhay

JD3430 said:


> People did that in droves from up here down to Florida to get away from the cold weather, Dawg. They all come back up here saying how much they felt hated on. lolThe "north v. south" dislike by many people of both sides is much older than Ford v. chevy.....and a lot stronger, too.Cant imagine hatin' someone just because of the location they were born......Nice to see very little of it here on HT.Luke,We have set small fires under oil pans on diesel dozers & pans' engines here to get them started. Don't have to be on the Rooskie front to do that!!


A pan of charcoal works good to heat up a engine,no flames.


----------



## JD3430

somedevildawg said:


> You need to be watching that mouth piece Paul........ain't nobody said nothin bout being no Yank
> 
> I can always blame it on great great grandad......need to do one of them ancestory thingys, kinda skeered, might find out more than ima wantn to know


I did the ancestry thing!!
All mine from Germany, Norway, Lithuania. Wife Germany & some Cherokee tribe.
No relations from "Moors" heritage.....whew....


----------



## luke strawwalker

somedevildawg said:


> You need to be watching that mouth piece Paul........ain't nobody said nothin bout being no Yank
> 
> I can always blame it on great great grandad......need to do one of them ancestory thingys, kinda skeered, might find out more than ima wantn to know


Yeah, to my shame, most of my relatives fought for the Yankees in the War of Southern Independence... only one great great great uncle that I know of fought for the Confederacy...

Later! OL J R


----------



## deadmoose

swmnhay said:


> A pan of charcoal works good to heat up a engine,no flames.


My dad did it with wood coals from the elephant stove.


----------



## hillside hay

I usually just plug em in. If it's too cold out where no electricity is available the darn fuels gelled up as well. Jeans suck lately. Smiths seem to work out ok far as durability. I get about a year out of them. 7000 idiot bricks per year will test even the finest cotton weave.


----------



## luke strawwalker

hillside hay said:


> I usually just plug em in. If it's too cold out where no electricity is available the darn fuels gelled up as well. Jeans suck lately. Smiths seem to work out ok far as durability. I get about a year out of them. 7000 idiot bricks per year will test even the finest cotton weave.


Yeah, my old 6600 Ford was built in Canada and had an electric block heater-- worked great... Plug her in overnight and she bumps right off the next morning regardless of how cold it gets... (at least down here).

I DO wish the newer tractors that replaced it had them...

I've given up on getting good work jeans anymore... I just get cheap work khaki pants and replace them as they get beyond the mending capabilities of my wife and SIL...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Bonfire

swmnhay said:


> 11 degrees.LOL that's T-shirt weather.


It was 12 here this am at 5:30. It is not t shirt weather. Truck driver kept reminding me how cold it was.


----------



## JD3430

Loving this cold weather. Gives me a chance to spread my free mushroom compost without making ruts. 
There's a really nice ring to my Glock when I shot at the fox near the chicken coops this morning......has the nicest sound in the cold. 
Oh and to stay on topic: I was wearing my Wal Mart "drywall hanger" pants (that's what my son calls them) and a white t shirt (in honor of swimnhay) from Target because it was 11*.


----------



## somedevildawg

Apparently, years of cold weather affects ones perception of reality......11 is "get your ass back in the house" type of weather.


----------



## JD3430

It hits about 35* here during the midday past couple days. Once the sun gets behind the trees, you can watch the mud freeze right before your eyes. 
By the time I'm driving home from the fields in the dark, it's about 22*. I like it because I don't have to get out and lock the hubs. Frozen ground gives traction!


----------



## Grateful11

I've always been a Dickie's type dark blue work pants kinda guy but I won't pay Dickie's price. Over the last 20 years or more I've bought used rental clothes to work in. Usually used rental pants are $3-4 a pair. If I do wear jeans to work outside in it's usually Rustler brand, seem to hold pretty good and they're cheap.

I've heard that Bailey's logging supply sells good US made jeans called "Wild Ass". I've never had any but I've heard them talked about in other places. They're made of 14 3/4oz denim. The pre-washed ones are a little lighter weight fabric. They said they tried going off shore but found someone to make them here. If they'll hold up to logger duty they should be good for farm work.

Wild Ass brand $20-25

http://www.baileysonline.com/Clothing/Men-s-Clothing/Jeans/Wild-Ass/

All their jeans:

http://www.baileysonline.com/Clothing/Men-s-Clothing/Jeans/


----------



## Grateful11

swmnhay said:


> A pan of charcoal works good to heat up a engine,no flames.


I used to drive a '66 VW Beetle. I bought a heated dipstick from JC Whitney. Had no more trouble getting her started on cold mornings but you had to have access to a 110 outlet.


----------



## JD3430

Grateful11 said:


> I've always been a Dickie's type dark blue work pants kinda guy but I won't pay Dickie's price. Over the last 20 years or more I've bought used rental clothes to work in. Usually used rental pants are $3-4 a pair. If I do wear jeans to work outside in it's usually Rustler brand, seem to hold pretty good and they're cheap.
> 
> I've heard that Bailey's logging supply sells good US made jeans called "Wild Ass". I've never had any but I've heard them talked about in other places. They're made of 14 3/4oz denim. The pre-washed ones are a little lighter weight fabric. They said they tried going off shore but found someone to make them here. If they'll hold up to logger duty they should be good for farm work.
> 
> Wild Ass brand $20-25
> http://www.baileysonline.com/Clothing/Men-s-Clothing/Jeans/Wild-Ass/
> 
> All their jeans:
> http://www.baileysonline.com/Clothing/Men-s-Clothing/Jeans/


Looks good. I'm going to order a pair.


----------



## swmnhay

hillside hay said:


> I usually just plug em in. If it's too cold out where no electricity is available the darn fuels gelled up as well.


I've only used the charcoal trick once to heat an engine.And that was at a resort ice fishing with a gas pickup.It wasn't my pickup and I don't think he had a plug in heater on it.48- and we were to check out that morning.

Fuel doesn't jell that easy if one is proactive.New filters before winter.Blend some #1 in with it and good to go.Additives help but not near as much as a 50-50 blend of #1 & #2


----------



## vhaby

My wife and I spent 13+ years in southern Montana, leaving College Station in short sleeves on Feb. 1st for Bozeman while MT temperatures were - 45. We survived and even got to enjoying the cold winters. When asked by life-long Texans what it is like in cold MT winters, they shudderrrrr when I tell them that you plug in your non-electric car outside at night to keep the water/oil sufficiently warm to start the car. Once started, you unplug it, go back into the house while you let the engine run for several minutes, and then get in and drive. Within a quarter of a mile or so, it starts snowing inside the car when the vapor in one's breath freezes...

A long time ago, I switched from Levi jeans that frequently split out in the crotch to Wrangler, for work, dress, and play, and really like them- no problems.


----------



## deadmoose

Thankfully not been cold enough to "snow" from breathing in car yet this winter. When that happens, it is COLD. No longer t shirt weather.

I will have to try and pay attention to temperature cut off for this. Guessing a bit below zero.


----------



## Vol

deadmoose said:


> Thankfully not been cold enough to "snow" from breathing in car yet this winter.


WTHeck??

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose

Warm December and January as of yet.


----------



## Vol

The snowing inside the car part?

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose

As Vhaby said, when really cold, expelled moisture while breathing can freeze. Just a bit cold, you see your breath (like fog). Really cold, fog turns to "light snow".


----------



## BWfarms

Yeah huge flakes come out of your mouth. Get cab full of riders and its takes nothing to get an inch or two.


----------



## deadmoose

https://m.youtube.com/?reload=7&rdm=1ubi92sr#/watch?v=vcMi6xi3l40

Same principle. Much smaller scale.


----------



## deadmoose

BWfarms said:


> Yeah huge flakes come out of your mouth. Get cab full of riders and its takes nothing to get an inch or two.


Ha ha. More like a small white dust appearing until it warms up.


----------



## glasswrongsize

deadmoose said:


> https://m.youtube.com/?reload=7&rdm=1ubi92sr#/watch?v=vcMi6xi3l40
> 
> Same principle. Much smaller scale.


Maybe I clicked on it wrong, but it just took me to a search page- not a specific video

73, Mark


----------



## deadmoose

Idk. Brings a video for me. Try the top result.


----------



## BWfarms

deadmoose said:


> Ha ha. More like a small white dust appearing until it warms up.


Yeah I know, but you weren't suppose to let the rest of my southerner counterparts know.


----------



## somedevildawg

I was going for it  ....never know about you crazy ass folks, have to be crazy to even experience that sort of thing, let me guess, it happens when you're out on a frozen lake fishing in a tent with a fire ........fortunately I never have, and hopefully I never will experience "snow in the car"


----------



## deadmoose

Walking on water with a southerner is quite the experience. Only did it a couple of rimes but they believed every bs line anyone had...


----------



## deadmoose

Even better Dawg, build big open fire on the ice. Best be in a remote area though. Not exactly kosher.


----------



## somedevildawg

deadmoose said:


> Walking on water with a southerner is quite the experience. Only did it a couple of rimes but they believed every bs line anyone had...


Well Moose, ya ain't gonna be walkin on water with this southern cat......them other fellers was probably wondering what in the hell they were doing on that water.....like a 12 hr interrogation, man will cop to anything just to get out of there.....I suspect your partners were just playing along with your schrades in hopes that you would lead them back to terraferma......Ima leave it to Jesus to do the water walkin gig


----------



## BWfarms

Oh how I miss ice fishing. Sold the Clam when I moved but still have my Jiffy, Marcum and gear. You never know when I'll return. When hell freezes over, I'll ice fish there too.


----------



## BWfarms

somedevildawg said:


> Well Moose, ya ain't gonna be walkin on water with this southern cat......them other fellers was probably wondering what in the hell they were doing on that water.....like a 12 hr interrogation, man will cop to anything just to get out of there.....I suspect your partners were just playing along with your schrades in hopes that you would lead them back to terraferma......Ima leave it to Jesus to do the water walkin gig


Ooooo I love the sounds of ice making. The popping and cracking at 2 in the morning, not a soul out there but you and your buddy. Everybody left because the bite went cold or they were cold which ever it was. Got hot in the shack have pictures somewhere being shirtless.


----------



## swmnhay

There is nothing better then fresh fish out of ice cold water.Need to be a little bigger then this one though.


----------



## BWfarms

Ha I got you beat lol  the minnow was almost as big as this bugger.


----------



## Vol

swmnhay said:


> There is nothing better then fresh fish out of ice cold water.Need to be a little bigger then this one though.


Where's your furry hat?

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay

It wasn't cold enough for my furry hat.


----------



## mlappin

How you southerners feel about a little nippy weather is how us northerners feel about your heat and humidity.

Haven't even got cold enough here to get the thermal underwear out yet. Had a few nights in single digits but thats it.


----------



## JD3430

swmnhay said:


> There is nothing better then fresh fish out of ice cold water.Need to be a little bigger then this one though.


I thought you'd be in a T-shirt ?

You look mighty bundled up for a northerner.


----------

